
Trump to temporarily suspend all immigration into the US - sbolt
https://twitter.com/realdonaldtrump/status/1252418369170501639
======
adelHBN
Travel from Europe, East Asia, Canada and Mexico are virtually dead. So how is
this presidential order help? What is its practical impact? Is this just
political showmanship for the 2020 election?

~~~
alexmingoia
It’s not a travel ban, it’s a ban on all immigration like his previous
“travel” ban towards select countries. It means people like me who married a
non-citizen cannot have their partner live in the US.

~~~
adelHBN
I am so sorry for you. I immigrated to the U.S. when I was a boy, but
certainly, remember all the challenges of having my parents and a brother
still overseas. And this is your spouse. But again, how does this help us
fight the pandemic? It doesn't.

------
ecdavis
I really hope the State Department continues issuing extensions and renewals.

I left the US in December 2019. Had I stayed, my non-immigrant visa would have
expired in June 2020. In order to continue living in the US I would have had
to apply for an extension to that visa or for an entirely new visa. Based on
the reporting around this it seems possible that neither of those applications
would have been approved and I would have been forced to leave the US in June
2020 at the latest.

If you know someone currently on a non-immigrant visa[0] you may want to reach
out and make sure they're OK. I personally know a few people who set up their
lives in the US with little consideration for what would happen if they lost
their visas. I feel for them right now.

[0] That is: not a Green Card.

~~~
cylinder
Just FYI -- it's USCIS not State that handles extension filings within the
country. And it's the I-94 that controls the time you can stay in the US, not
the visa.

~~~
theshadowmonkey
And your I-94 is automatically extended with your visa extensions. Its your
visa extension date that has the precedence.

------
raincom
What exactly does it mean?

Right now, US embassies world wide halted visa services. So, they can't
process immigrant and non-immigrant visas.

USCIS has stopped any in-person interviews at local field offices. That will
keep in limbo those who have filed for change of status while being in the
States.

Are USCIS service centers processing any applications for visa petitions?

Trump has made it really difficult in the last three years just by using delay
tactics. USCIS field offices are just sitting on applications, not calling for
interviews; when they call for interviews, they don't decide on time.

Now another Executive Order?

~~~
cylinder
It's basically just extending the consular closures indefinitely. Before this
they were taking appointments from May/June for many of them so there was
hope. But now, there's no way he will resume before the elections.

Service Centers -- much less clear he can stop these. These immigration
benefits arise out of statutes so they would need Congress to stop. But he can
use COVID as an excuse to mandate they close to ensure safety.

~~~
raincom
Just found out that service centers/lockboxes are accepting applications. If
these apps don't have any previous biometrics, they may not get any EAD/AP,
since ASCs are closed. However, if USCIS has previous biometrics, they will
issue EAD/AP cards.

It is true that Trump can't stop immigration benefits. He has successfully
delayed processing many adjustment of status applications. What can Congress
do here? Nothing but IG report.

------
guitarbill
possible dupe of:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931179) (earlier, twitter)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22931230) (earlier, nbcnews)

------
alexmingoia
This is cruel to international families. My wife and I cannot live in the US
(I am a citizen) because Trump banned immigration from her country in his
previous ban, so she cannot obtain a residency visa. Luckily her country isn’t
cruel towards families and allows me to live here.

The US also doesn’t allow residence for in-laws (only blood relatives of
citizens). Meaning we would have to leave my wife’s mother alone for 5 years
until she could become a citizen and finish the application - if we were
allowed to move to the US.

------
jdkee
This will be a terrible economic loss for US universities come this fall.

~~~
drapred7
Wouldn't that just mean allowing more Americans to attend university? I though
most people agreed the inflated tuitions were unnecessary for actual learning.

EDIT: Wow, the largest ever tuition increase happened this year, a 3.4%
average increase.

[https://research.collegeboard.org/trends/college-
pricing/fig...](https://research.collegeboard.org/trends/college-
pricing/figures-tables/average-published-charges-2018-19-and-2019-20)

Here's the kicker:

>Part-time faculty and teaching assistants now account for half of
instructional staffs at colleges and universities, up from one-third in 1987,
the figures show.

>During the same period, the number of administrators and professional staff
has more than doubled. That’s a rate of increase more than twice as fast as
the growth in the number of students.

[https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_4738584](https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_4738584)

~~~
aaomidi
Do you realize how much money international students inject into the US
education and just general US economy as well?

~~~
chrisco255
It's all fueled by debt, and that debt bubble is popping.

~~~
aaomidi
Debt to who

~~~
chrisco255
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OFaZcC0lRU&t=937s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OFaZcC0lRU&t=937s)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR8VmW6p8c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGR8VmW6p8c)

~~~
aaomidi
When you can find text articles let me know.

------
dvirsky
Some unofficial details on NYT: "...A formal order temporarily barring the
provision of new green cards and work visas could come as early as the next
few days, according to several people familiar with the plan... Under such an
executive order, the Trump administration would no longer approve any
applications from foreigners to live and work in the United States for an
undetermined period of time, effectively shutting down the legal immigration
system..."

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/us/politics/trump-
immigra...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/20/us/politics/trump-
immigration.html)

~~~
chrisco255
What about student visas?

